# New Holland tc33 PTO pop out



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

Can anyone help me with my tc33 pops out of pto when under stain


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Is this normal? Got pixs? 

Is there a retainer collar? 

Glad to help, and welcome.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My bet would be some chipped, broken teeth on the PTO counter shaft and sliding gear. No way to know that for sure from here, but I've seen more than one TC series with that issue. If that is indeed what's wrong, the solution is a bit of a project. The gears can be accessed after removal of the three point lift housing. This requires removing the seat, fenders, floor panels and all that.


----------



## bmaverick (Feb 20, 2014)

Fedup said:


> My bet would be some chipped, broken teeth on the PTO counter shaft and sliding gear. No way to know that for sure from here, but I've seen more than one TC series with that issue. If that is indeed what's wrong, the solution is a bit of a project. The gears can be accessed after removal of the three point lift housing. This requires removing the seat, fenders, floor panels and all that.


WOW.


----------



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

bmaverick said:


> WOW.


I was told you have to spit the tractor from trans


----------



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

has anyone ever done this from 3 point lift casing and could give me direction


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I've done it more than once. No need to split the tractor for this operation. Getting the plastic and sheet metal off and back on is probably the biggest part. The lift housing just unbolts and lifts straight up. No tricks involved.

Removing and replacing the gears in question does require some mechanical skills/aptitude, and more than just a hammer and a screwdriver, but it can be done at home. 

partstore.agriculture.newholland.com/us/ValleyImplementNL/parts-search.html#epc::mr63476ar250363

There are different versions of the model but this diagram shows the basic layout. Items 10 and 19 would be the parts involved. 

I'm just guessing that this may be your problem based on the fact that I've repaired a few tractors with the same symptoms and that's what it turned out to be.


----------



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

well i have been working on cars and boat most of my adult life so hope i can do this


----------



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

Bobby Smith said:


> well i have been working on cars and boat most of my adult life so hope i can do this


Should I buy service manual or could someone here help me with tear apart


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's probably not worth the price of a manual just for this, but that's a judgement call. Having a manual is always handy. 
There differences between gear drive and hydrostat tractors. On the gear drive version you can drain the rear end oil and remove the hydraulic filter base providing some access to see into the housing and fish around for broken parts/pieces, metal debris etc to help determine if that's what needs to be done. Not sure if the hydro units provide that option.


----------



## Bobby Smith (Oct 11, 2019)

ok once i get the 3 point case off where do i go from there i would think remove rear PTO seal block ? It is Hydro I also want to thank you for any advice I am going to tear into in a day or so right now replacing engine in sons car will take day or two


----------

